# ThinkPad E565 AMD A10 Installation

## shaiyan

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe folgende Probleme: 1. Ich bin kein Linux experte 2. Auf dem laptop ThinkPad E565 versuche ich nun seit mehreren Anläufen gentoo zu installieren.

Partitionieren, den Tarball entpacken, Kernel installieren und alles mögliche an datein die dazu gehören die man ändern muss habe ich wie bereits erwähnt mit handbüchern und yt videos versucht zu installieren doch es bootet nicht mal.

Ob die einstellungen wirklich stimmen denke ich nicht wirklich, doch das gröste übel ist das mit GRUB weil ich das nicht hinbekommen habe.

Leider weiss ich nicht mehr weiter und suche nun hier etwas unterstützung, ich wäre sehr zufrieden wenn es mal bootet, sprich wenn ich mal die installation "hinkriege" würde ich wahrscheinlich mal auch mehr verstehen..

Ich bedanke mich mal im vorraus für die Zeit und hilfe

----------

## LuxJux

Versuch mal die Instalation nach der englischen Anleitung zu machen.

Oder probier mal ein Anfänger-gentoo wie z.B. Sabayon 

Welche Fehlermeldungen gibt es denn bei einem 

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 
```

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, um dir helfen zu können wäre es für uns hilfreich ein paar informationen mehr zu bekommen.

Einfach nur "bootet nicht" kann viele Ursachen haben. Eine davon ist ein Problem mit dem bereits erwähnten GRUB. Mit dem würde ich mal Anfangen:

Dazu wären folgende Infos nötig:

1) Grub1 oder Grub2? wenn du dich nicht explizit für Grub1 entschieden hast, müsste portage grub2 installiert haben, deswegen gehe ich mal davon aus.

2) Welche  boot methode verwendest du/möchtest du verwenden. Unter https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#Installing_the_boot_loader sind die drei Optionen aufgelistet.

3) Was genau hat denn bei der Installation (von Grub, alles andere später) nicht funktioniert?

Wenn du uns ein paar Details mehr geben kannst, können wir dir sicherlich auch helfen  :Smile: 

----------

## LuxJux

Bootest du via BIOS oder EFI ?

Dann müssten noch was vorbereitet werden (bei den Partitionen)

----------

## schmidicom

@shaiyan

Von den üblichen Stolpersteinen welche einen Gentoo-Neuling erwarten können hast du dir mit einem Gerät von Lenovo zusätzlich noch einen richtig großen dazu genommen.

Die Firmware von denen (vor allem das ACPI) ist meist nur für den Betrieb mit Windows und vielleicht einem oder zwei ganz gezielt ausgewählten Linux-Distribution ausgelegt, siehe Lenovo - Support - Linux für Heimcomputer. Es ist sehr gut möglich das in deinem Fall nur Ubuntu 14.04 und zwar genau in dieser Version auf deinem Gerät ohne grössere Probleme funktioniert. Bei den teureren Business-Modellen soll Linux angeblich besser unterstützt werden aber vermutlich auch da nicht bei allen.

Meine Empfehlung: Wenn du Gentoo ausprobieren willst dann besser auf einem Gerät wo sich der Hersteller bei der allgemeinen Kompatibilität der Hardwarekomponenten und Firmware etwas mehr mühe gibt.

----------

## shaiyan

Wow, vielen Dank Erstmal die antworten!

Aaalso ich fange mal von unten an mehr zu erläutern:

Danke schmidicom, mir ist schon aufgefallen das es mit lenovo und treibern echt voll schwierig ist ganz besonders wifi ist kaum zugänglich. Dennoch denke ich iwie dad ThinkPad schon sehr gut sind hatte noch niiiee einen eigenen anderen laptop, auch auf der arbeit benutzen wir ThinkPads. Naja dennoch bin trozdem fan von linux und open Source und gentoo hat mich schon immer interssiert. Deshalb der reiz.

Zu luxjux und christian:

Also gebootet wird übers bios ganz normal. Also ich hole mal etwas aus:

Von cd starte ich, ändere das tastaturlayout, mit netsetup habe ich eine verbindung zum internet, nicht eth0 sondern en1sp (iwie sowas) .

Dann habe ich die festplatte gelöscht und eine neue partition erstellt mit fdisk, also die ganze festplatte (extended) Darin habe ich drei weitere partitionen erstellt. Die erste partition ist 16gb swap die zweite ist root mit 20gb und dritte ist home, der rest der festplatte. Dannach habe ich swapon und in mnt/gentoo die root partition eingehängt und die home partition in /mnt/gentoo/home.

Ich bin dann in die root partition also in /mnt/gentoo und dort den stage3 tarball entpackt und auch Portage runtergeladen und entpackt. (wie ich im nachhinein gesehn habe sollte wohl noch eine kopie in /usr also -C dazu)

Bis hierhin hab ich schon bereits eins-zwei fragen: sollte ich noch was beim Booten mit angeben? Und ist das richtig so mit der Partitions Tabelle ?

Zur Hauptfrage warum ich nicht booten kann ich nur sagen, da ich es ja paar mal versucht hab mit emerge grub. Womöglich habe ich fehler in grub.conf gemacht  :Sad: 

 Wenn es denn keine Umstände macht würde ich gerne mit eurer hilfe die installation mal hinkriegen. 

Vielen vielen dank

----------

## Christian99

so wie du beschrieben hast, hast du grub nur auf deiner festplatte installiert. grub muss noch in den bootsektor der platte. siehe https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Bootloader#Install

Man liest es zwar oft, aber mir hat sich um ehrlich zu sein, der Sinn nie so ganz erschlossen eine separate /home partition zu verwenden. Ich mach das nur, wenn ich / auf einer SSD habe, dann nehme ich für /home meistens eine reguläre HD. In deinen Fall würd ich aber keine separate /home partition anlegen, ist aber geschmackssache.

Auf jeden Fall sind 20GiB für /, je nachdem was du damit vorhast, unter Umständen knapp. Für einen server ohne grafischen login auf jeden Fall ausreichend, wenn man eine Fancy DE hat und viele Programme kanns schon eng werden, wenn man einen Kernel kompiliert.

Wenn man keine separate /home partition hat, muss man sich da auch vorher keine Gedanken über die Aufteilung machen und Speicher den man dann auf / doch nicht braucht von /home abzwacken.

----------

## musv

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> mit netsetup habe ich eine verbindung zum internet, nicht eth0 sondern en1sp (iwie sowas) .

 

Das nennt sich Predictable Network Interface Names. -> Bessere Erklärung.

Da ich keine kurze und leichtverständliche Erklärung gefunden hab: eth0..X kann jeweils ein anderes Device sein, wenn eine weitere Netzwerkkarte in den Rechner eingebaut wird. Mit enp2s0 wird das der Hardware eindeutig zugeordnet: 

en = Ethernet

p2 = Bus 2

s0 = Slot 0

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> Dann habe ich die festplatte gelöscht und eine neue partition erstellt mit fdisk, also die ganze festplatte (extended) Darin habe ich drei weitere partitionen erstellt. Die erste partition ist 16gb swap die zweite ist root mit 20gb und dritte ist home, der rest der festplatte. Dannach habe ich swapon und in mnt/gentoo die root partition eingehängt und die home partition in /mnt/gentoo/home.

 

Öhm, das ist zwar kreativ, aber wenig sinnvoll. 

Eine Extended-Partition brauchst du nur, wenn du das DOS-Partitionsschema (MBR) verwenden willst und mehr als 4 Partitionen anlegen willst. Bei mehr Partitionen würde ich dann aber eher GPT verwenden. Eine Unterteilung in primäre und erweiterte Partitionen gibt's da nicht. Da du aber sowieso nur 3 Partitionen (Root, Swap, Home) haben willst, reicht auch ein MBR mit 3 primären Partitionen. 

Ich würde Dir trotzdem noch raten, eine Boot-Partition zu verwenden. Ich hab zum Probieren und Basteln ein Arch-Linux in einer VM. Das Arch lag auf einer BTRFS-Partition ohne separate Bootpartition. Als Bootloader hatte ich Syslinux verwendet. Bis Kernel 4.9 klappte das wunderbar. Nach dem Upgrade auf 4.13 wollte das Ding nicht mehr booten. Irgendwie ist da wohl die Unterstützung für BTRFS rausgefallen. 

16 GB Swap ist Quatsch. Die Regelung RAM*2 stammt aus einer Zeit, in der der RAM noch in KB gerechnet wurde. Ein guter Wert ist 1GB für die Swap-Partition. Mehr ist Verschwendung. 20 GB für Root könnten mit der Zeit etwas knapp werden. Bei Binary-Distris mag das reichen, bei Gentoo mit Portage und den vielen Sourcecode-Dateien bekommst du irgendwann mal Probleme. 

Ein aus meiner Sicht sinnvolles Partitionsschema:

sda1 - /boot - 500 MB (wenn du später mal noch diverse Live-Disks, d.h. Knoppix, SysrescueCD unterbringen willst: 6 GB)

sda2 - Swap - 1 GB

sda3 - / - 40 GB

sda4 - /home - Rest

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> Zur Hauptfrage warum ich nicht booten kann ich nur sagen, da ich es ja paar mal versucht hab mit emerge grub. Womöglich habe ich fehler in grub.conf gemacht  

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2

Aber vorher solltest du rausfinden, ob du UEFI oder Legacy Boot verwendest. Falls du das im BIOS umstellen kannst, nimm Legacy. Ist einfacher zu installieren.

Ein paar Worte zu Deinem Notebook

Ein Leistungswunder ist die CPU nicht wirklich. Aber immerhin kann die Onboard-GPU H265 dekodieren. Richtig schlecht ist allerdings die Bildschirmauflösung von 1366x768 bei 15". So ziemlich jedes halbwegs aktuelle Smartphone hat da ein besseres Display. Und die Festplatte solltest du durch eine SSD ersetzen. Das dürfte Dir den größten spürbaren Geschwindigkeitsgewinn bringen. Die 1TB-HDD ist 'ne prima externe Backup-Platte.

----------

## misterjack

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @shaiyan
> 
> Von den üblichen Stolpersteinen welche einen Gentoo-Neuling erwarten können hast du dir mit einem Gerät von Lenovo zusätzlich noch einen richtig großen dazu genommen.
> 
> Die Firmware von denen (vor allem das ACPI) ist meist nur für den Betrieb mit Windows und vielleicht einem oder zwei ganz gezielt ausgewählten Linux-Distribution ausgelegt, siehe Lenovo - Support - Linux für Heimcomputer. Es ist sehr gut möglich das in deinem Fall nur Ubuntu 14.04 und zwar genau in dieser Version auf deinem Gerät ohne grössere Probleme funktioniert. Bei den teureren Business-Modellen soll Linux angeblich besser unterstützt werden aber vermutlich auch da nicht bei allen.

 

Ich halte das alles für ein Gerücht. Beziehungsweise, worauf basieren deine Annahmen?  Zu den E-Modellen schweigt sich bezüglich Problemen thinkwiki.org aus, ergo keine gravierenden bekannt: https://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Known_Problems und Firmware-Probleme sind auch nur zu Uralt-Modellen verzeichnet: https://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Embedded_Controller_Firmware#Firmware_issues

Es gibt auch keinen logischen Grund, warum nur Ubuntu 14.04 darauf laufen soll: was einmal drin ist im Kernel an Treiber, bleibt da auch  :Wink: 

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit den Thinkpads X61, T430 & X230: Linux läuft tadellos und Hardware wird restlos unterstützt.

----------

## schmidicom

@misterjack

Ich habe dieses "Gerücht" live miterlebt.

Auf mehreren Leneovo-Modellen war es immer wieder der reinste Horror eine halbwegs aktuelle, oder eben mal eine etwas andere, Linux-Distribution akzeptabel zum laufen zu bringen.

Hier sind nur drei Beispiele aus meinen Erfahrungen:

1. WLAN/Bluetooth-Treiber sind oft nur proprietär, funktional eingeschränkt (kein AP-Mode möglich) und bringen im Vergleich zum Betrieb unter Windows eine miese Leistung.

2. Die eine oder andere Firmware deaktiviert völlig grundlos sogar Funktionen (Stromsparen, Steuerung der Displaybeleuchtung, etc.) sobald diese ein nicht offiziell unterstütztes Windows und/oder Linux vermutet.

3. Immer wieder sind verbaute Komponenten (Sensoren für Licht und Temperatur, Lüfter-Steuerung und -Überwachung, etc.) nur über ein undokumentiertes ACPI ansprechbar welche deshalb unter Linux meist schlecht bis gar nicht funktionieren.

Und als ob das alles nicht noch schlimm genug wäre kommen diese Geräte oft auch noch mit so einem geistig umnachteten Mist wie einer Whitelist im BIOS daher, welche es einem Beispielweise unmöglich macht das WLAN/Bluetooth-Modul gegen eines auszutauschen das unter dem eigenen Linux besser funktionieren würde.

Lenovo ist das letzte...

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

@schmidicom: Bitte differenziere ein wenig mehr die Geräte. Es gibt reine Lenovo Geräte (z.B. Yoga, G500, 3000) und es gibt Lenovo Thinkpads. Diese Modellserien haben nur eins gemeinsam; den Herstellernamen. Ich habe bis dato noch nie Probleme mit der Installation von Linux auf ECHTEN Thinkpads gehabt, während deine Erfahrungen mit Lenovo Geräte kann ich teilweise bestätigen (das beschränkt sich aber nicht nur auf Linux...).

@shaiyan: Du solltest mal deine Partitionieren posten, die Kernelkonfiguration wäre auch nicht schlecht. Hast du denn "grub-install" und "grub-mkconfig" durchgeführt? Vielleicht einen Screenshot (oder Foto) von dem Bootfehler wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## schmidicom

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> @schmidicom: Bitte differenziere ein wenig mehr die Geräte. Es gibt reine Lenovo Geräte (z.B. Yoga, G500, 3000) und es gibt Lenovo Thinkpads. Diese Modellserien haben nur eins gemeinsam; den Herstellernamen. Ich habe bis dato noch nie Probleme mit der Installation von Linux auf ECHTEN Thinkpads gehabt, während deine Erfahrungen mit Lenovo Geräte kann ich teilweise bestätigen (das beschränkt sich aber nicht nur auf Linux...).

 

Es waren immer Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E[nnn], genauer kann ich es  nicht mehr sagen weil es einfach zu viele waren.

Mag sein das die T-Reihe besser ist aber ich werde dieser Firma kein Geld mehr in den Rachen schmeißen nur um das herauszufinden.

----------

## shaiyan

Vielen vielen dank für die zahlreichen antworten!

Damit mir die installation gelingt werde ich alles nach handbuch machen und von allen stellen bilder machen so ich ein komisvhes Gefühl habe, somit habe ixh dann zumindestens eine referenz von wo ich das habe + die Anleitung ist wohl deutlich aktueller.

Ich wede nun mal erneut einen anlauf wagen und hier dann den stand der dinge sagen.

In diesem forum bekommt man wirklich hilfe! Danke

Nunja da ich derzeit leider keine zeit mehr habe:

Die festplatte habe ich wie folgt

Sda1 boot 1gb ext2

Sda2 1gb id=82 swap

Sda3 ext4 restliche platte

Nun kommt die stelle mit den cflags Portage einstellungen um dann zu chrooten ..  Was kann soll muss ich an dieser stelle beachten? Bevor ich weiter mache?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wenn du genau nach Handbuch vorgehst, solltest du keine Probleme bekommen. Um ein bootfähiges System zu haben, solltest du nach dem chroot eigentlich nur noch den Kernel durch den Compiler scheuchen müssen, das root-Passwort ändern, die fstab anpassen und grub installieren. Dann sollte das System schon booten. Ich muss zugeben, da ich manchmal keine richtige Lust habe mich lange mit den Kerneloptionen zu beschäftigen nehme ich in letzter Zeit immer genkernel (Paket: genkernel-next) um mein Kernel zu übersetzen. Das hat bis dato immer zu einem funktionierendem Basissystem geführt.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## LuxJux

Falls das System dann immer noch nicht bootet, gib mal

```
acpi=off
```

mit "e" im Boot-Menu ein. (Vorletzte Zeile)

----------

## shaiyan

Hallo alle gemeinsam,

Nach einem erneuten Versuch, diesmal sehr nach handbuch und mit lilo (fand ich besser zum installieren als grub da es iwie hieß den ordner und die Datei gibt es nicht) passiert  folgendes

Bestimmt hat das mit manchen variablen zu tun die man setzen muss und den ganzen einstellungen eben.

Im aller schlimmsten fall würde ich auch mal ALLLE schritte die ich gemacht habe posten

Vielen vielen dank

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Wie hast du diesmal den Kernel übersetzt? Hast du mal genkernel-next versucht?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## shaiyan

Hi Stefan,

Nee das habe ich nicht, das versuche ich mal dann mal und poste mal alles was ich überhaupt gemacht habe.. Sonst siehts nicht gut aus :/

----------

## musv

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> Hallo alle gemeinsam,
> 
> Nach einem erneuten Versuch, diesmal sehr nach handbuch und mit lilo…

 

Wusste gar nicht, dass es Lilo überhaupt noch gibt. 

Bei Live-CDs und TFTBoot wird gern Syslinux verwendet. Ist aber auch ziemlich hakelig.

----------

## alexander_ro

Wenn ich ein ganz neues Gentoo installiere mache ich das mit dem grub (Verson 2 default) immer so.

Meine Festplatte in dem Notebook hört auf den Namen sda

Damit erst mal im Verzeichnis boot das Verzeichnis grub mit etlichen Dateien angelegt wird folgenden Befehl:

```

grub-install /dev/sda

```

Damit eine für Dein System passende grub.cfg erstellt wird folgenden Befehl:

```

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

Damit dann der Grub nach der mit dem Befehl vorher erstellten grub.cfg installiert wird und korrekt in den MBR geschrieben wird folgendes:

(--no-floppy sorgt dafür das beim booten nicht auf ein Diskettenlaufwerk gewartet wird.)

```

grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

```

Grüße und viel Glück beim weiteren installieren ...  :Smile: 

----------

## shaiyan

Nunja vielen dank für die Antwort. Also boot manager lilo funzt soweit doch des momentane problem .. (immer Probleme  :Smile:  ). Das ich noch genkernel-next noch nicht probieren konnte da ich alles wieder von vorne mal machen muss oder könnte ich wieder von cd booten chrooten also davor noch mounten und dann einfach den genkernel next draufladen?? Oder doch lieber allles wieder mal von vorne machen ???

----------

## alexander_ro

Wenn Lilo geht bootet der Kernel dann von der Platte auf die Du installiert hast?

Du musst das nicht immer alles neu machen. Wenn das booten von Platte noch nicht geht kannst Du von CD booten und wie gewohnt den chroot und dann weiter an der Installation arbeiten.

Du könntest vielleicht dann das Paket mit den Kernel Sourcen "gentoo-sources" entfernen "emerge --unmerge" und dann im Verzeichnis "/usr/src" das noch vorhandene Verzeichnis mit dem Kernel Sourcecode löschen. Dann das gentoo-sources neu installieren dann hast Du für Deinen Versuch mit genkernel-next wieder einen unveränderten Kernel Sourcecode. Solltest Du Kernel Optionen verändert haben müsstest Du diese aber neu einstellen.

----------

## shaiyan

Hmm also noch steht die Installation ..

Also ich kann das mal probieren, falls ich das hinkriege

Also morgen noch einmal schaffen und dann kann ichs mal Probieren 

Vielen dank für die immer so schnellen Antworten

----------

## shaiyan

Also nach einiger Zeit nun habe ich endlich mal die Zeit gefunden um mit gentoo weiter zukommen. Mit großer Sorgfalt habe ich nun mal alles ausgeschrieben was ich so alles fabriziert habe bis hierher:

Ping -c 3 www.google.de hat geklappt 

Dann gings weiter mit  Fdisk

              Sda1 128mb ext2 bootflag

              Sda2 2gb swap

              Sda3 rest ext4

Mount sda3 in /mnt/gentoo

Date -> war schon richtig 

Cd mnt/gentoo

Stage3 Download und entpacken

Danach kam diese make.conf datei die nun so aussieht 

            Cfgs=”-O2 -march=bdver4 -pipe” <-bearbeitet 

            Makeopts=”-j4”<- hinzugefügt 

Resolv.conf von etc nach mnt/Gentoo/etc kopiert

Danach habe ich sowas gemacht:

         mount --types proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

         mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

         mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys

         Mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

         Mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev

Im Anschluss dann

         chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

         source /etc/profile

         export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"

Mount dev/sda1 in /boot  (mkdir boot war überflüssig )

Danach habe ich noch folgendes gemacht 

         emerge-webrsync

         emerge --sync

Dann die Profil Geschichte 

         eselect profile list  ->zu sehen ist 

         default/linux/amd64/13.0

Ich entscheide mich für 

         default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

Bevor ich schlafen gehe mache ich noch sowas 

emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse @world

Nunja bevor es nun weiter geht, muss ich nun in etc/Portage/make.conf bei use= hier alles mögliche durch gehen?

[/url]

----------

## musv

 *shaiyan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Danach kam diese make.conf datei die nun so aussieht 
> 
>             Cfgs=”-O2 -march=bdver4 -pipe” <-bearbeitet 
> ...

 

Da hab ich aber meine Zweifel, dass das so richtig ist. Ich würde da an Deiner Stelle eintragen: 

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## shaiyan

Nunja ... Den cflags eintrag habe ich aus gentoo.wiki.safe-cflags.

Also nach 3 Anläufen hat es nun doch geklappt. Bei einigen Sachen bin ich mir zugegeben nicht so ganz sicher was ich ds wohl gemacht habe  :Smile:  Mein Englisch war ausreichend das ich es umsetzen konnte, doch so richtig richtig verstanden habe ich es iwie nicht. Mit der Installation von Gentoo habe ich einen Wunderbaren, tiefen Eindruck in die materie gewonnen, was, warum, wieso so ist wie es ist und vorallem auch wie überhaupt ein betriebssystem so aufrecht steht, theoretisch weis man das ja aber so einzeln alles mal schritt für schritt zu sehen ist natürlich deutlich lehrreicher.

Da jetzt schon mal alles selbstständig mal "steht" und das auch vorerst mal so stehen kann werde ich einen neuen Thread eröffnen wie ich vom terminal rauskomme und mal paar Fenster haben kann.

Ich bedanke mich bei allen die diesen Thread mitgelesen und beantwortet haben

----------

## bbgermany

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *shaiyan wrote:*   
> 
> Danach kam diese make.conf datei die nun so aussieht 
> 
>             Cfgs=”-O2 -march=bdver4 -pipe” <-bearbeitet 
> ...

 

Das könnte richtig sein, muss aber nicht. Es wäre informativ gewesen, wenn man die Ausgabe von /proc/cpuinfo gesehen hätte. Dann wäre über https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS#A6.2FA8.2FA9.2FA10.2FA12-8XXX.2F9XXX_.28Excavator.29 eventuell das richtige zu finden.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Max Steel

-march=native hat den günstigen Vorteil dass sich der Compiler die passenden safe Flags selbst zusammenfischt.

Solange du keine Crosscompile oder "verteiltes Compile" Spielerei veranstaltest ist das i.d.R. sehr sicher und funktioniert in aller Regel auch Problemfrei.

(Ich selbst hatte damit noch nie Probleme)

----------

